# Best IVF Clinic in the world - Non Donor



## lau

can anyone advise me on the best place to go.It just seems so confusing.
First IVF produced 21 eggs only 1 fertilised BFN.
Secound ICSI produced 9 eggs, replaced 2 eggs, none suitable for freezing.after 2WW BFN then 2 weeks later after really bad tummy pains found out that i was 4 weeks pregnant but had misscarried.
can anyone guide me in the righ direction.
love lau


----------



## SashaM

Hi Lau – what does your clinic say?    I would think it would be good to get their opinion on the results of your treatments so far and get their feedback.  I know it’s horrible to have an early miscarriage, but things did start to work for you this time – which would seem to be encouraging.    How awful though that your blood tests didn’t show you were pregnant.  

I hope you will be able to talk to your clinic, if not perhaps your doctor could help.

Best wishes

S
X


----------



## lau

hi Sasha,
thanks for the reply,my last clinic was not very helpful at all after the initial test was negative they did offer me a consultation at £120 but i did not bother as i was going to go back with them for my 3rd try,then when i started having the pains i telephoned them and the nurse said that it was nothing to worry about and it may be my body just recovering from all the medication,but i then phoned a few days later as i had a previous ectopic pregnancy and was worried so she said that it was highly unlikely but to take a home test to set my mind at rest which i did and it was positive and when i rang her back she just told me to go and see my doctor and to let them know what happens so they could put it in their records, and i have not heard from them since.this is why we have decided to go abroad.
do you know if your clinic have to send your treatment records if you ask for them.
love 
lau


----------



## SashaM

Hi Lau

Your clinic sounds terrible!  Both of the ones that I have been to in the UK give free consultations following a negative cycle.    I am sure that they are obligated to give you a copy of your notes.  I had to pay a £10 admin charge to get a copy of my notes from the ARGC, but the Lister did them for free.    

It really sounds like you have had a bad experience!  

Good luck with everything.

S
xx


----------



## carok

Lau,  so sorry to hear of your miscarriage, what an awful experience you have had with your clinic !

If you still want to cycle with your own eggs in the UK, the ARGC have a great reputation and high success rates,  but pretty high costs too.  

Outside the UK,  you could try AV ZUB in Brussels (about 5,000 euros) they have a great reputation too and have a big International Department, and it's easy to get to on the Eurostar !  I have also heard there is a University hospital in Leuven in Belgium which has great success rates.  Some of the Spanish clinics also do regular IVF, again great reputations and much higher success rates than in the UK.

BTW, I think there is a thread here for people going to AZ VUB, you could ask their experiences !

If you are considering donor eggs, then Spain and some of the Eastern Eurpean clinics are popular and very successful.

Good Luck Lau !


----------



## lau

hi sasha
i think that i will phone my old clinic and ask them to send me my treatment notes.
at the time i was devastated, i thought i`d never do IVF again, but here i am back again FF, trawling through the posts,and ready to go again. Oh what torture we put ourselves through, lol.

carok, thanks for the info,i do want another go with my own eggs and want to try another ICSI,because like sasha said things did start to work,i will defiantly get some more info on the places you mentioned,
many thanks for both your replysand good luck to all of us
love
lau


----------



## lau

hi again, i have just telephoned my old clinic and they have said that they will send me  copies of my notes but they will charge me £50, is it just me or does this seem really expensive just to photocopy a few pieces of paper, has anyone else been charged this much.
lau


----------



## Ribeena

Hi Lau,

I have the same issue, when I asked for copies of my notes they stated 10p per sheet which would be quite a lot as we started 14 years ago! Apart from a big gap in the middle.  I thought this was a cheek particularly as one file of notes I had given them myself from our previous clinic!

You can't help feeling that for some clinics it is just all about making money!  Sorry to sound so cynical!  I just couldn't help letting off some steam here!

I can appreciate how you feel about self torture - I thought we would have called it a day by now but just don't seem to be able to!

Best of luck

Ribeena


----------



## lau

hi ribeena,
you do not sound clinical, i just think that some clinics try to squeeze every last bit of money from you that they can.

have you had many attempts ,this next go will be our third so only just a beginner compared to some ladies on here.

sometimes i feel as if i am letting my life slip by as all we seem to do is save for the next treatment,but i like you do not feel ready to stop and give up.

wishing us all good luck
love lau


----------



## Ribeena

Hi Lau,

We began in 1993!  We had 3 attempts with aspirated sperm and ICSI - the success rates were a lot lower then(c22%), it was all really new pioneering treatment!
Unfortunately we had a big gap (5 years +) enforced upon us due to my ill health, although now fortunately I'm really well - I had chemo hence now needing to take the DE route.
We have endured 2 year waiting lists and had 2 DE attempts in the UK - the first was BFP but unfortunately on the second scan it was a blighted ovum, our recent second attempt was BFN.
I wish I had realised that going abroad was a possibility years ago - but the clinic we have attended have given no advice regarding support groups or going abroad - I only came across the idea and FF when I was desperately searching on the internet for the reason/reasons why our last cycle failed having been so convinced that I was going to get a BFP result.

So to answer your question we have had 5 attempts in all, but in a way I don't include the first 3, they seem such a long time ago - at a different phase in our lives.

I know what you mean about feeling as if your life is slipping away - we have been through periods like that, it is really hard not to let it take over, I just feel more determined than ever now!  
The way I have coped I suppose is that I try to have other aims and things to focus on and achieve otherwise I find it can just become all consuming - at the moment for instance I am learning to tap dance (don't laugh!), but I have done all sorts of weird and wonderful things!  I don't want to look back and feel that I had a huge period in my life when I did/achieved nothing.

Have you decided on which clinic yet, we are almost certainly Barcelona but I am not sure which one yet

Love

Ribeena


----------



## clare2

I'm thinking of trying with DE eggs, even though with my last fresh cycle the embryologist said my eggs were very good quality for my age (40). (I produced eight eggs, all fertilised with ICSI, two got to blast and I had three put back on day 5).

Will donor eggs give me a better chance, ie do they give you the same chance as the donor's age, eg with a 25-year-old donor you have a 30% chance of IVF working or whatever it is rather than the 10% or so for over-40s?

Also, which are the best clinics? I can speak a bit of Spanish so I'm quite keen to go to Spain.

thanks a lot for any advice,

Elena  x


----------



## Morvern

Elena -  if you have good egg quality and you're producing 8, then you should try again with your own eggs. The low success rates for over 40s assumes that their egg quality will be lower than younger women and they won't produce many eggs so I don't think the odds would be so low for someone like you.

I would really have another go with your own eggs. If it doesn't work you can always move to donor - it doesn't matter how old you are with donor eggs. 

As for treatment abroad, yes, the odds are better. My clinic (IVI Alicante) have quoted me a 65% pregancy rate per cycle and they have no waiting lists. Also, my Spanish clinic is far more modern than my one in the UK, it's also spotless and the care is exemplery. If you do decide to move onto donor eggs Spain is a good place to consider.


----------



## three_stars

Hi.  I noticed that you did have a BFP but miscarried and think you may have immune issues.  ARGC is an excellent clinic and known to handle many cases of immune issues.  Maybe you just need other meds like steroids, etc or have further investigations.  

Going the donor route is more expensive, can be a wait each time and you have issues to consider about your future children.  Most of us use it when there really is not option to use our own eggs.
IMO, I would discuss it further with ARGC and see if they recommend you go to donors now and why.

Good Luck.  
bonnie


----------



## clare2

Thanks a lot for your advice, I really appreciate it! I think I'll try another fresh cycle based on what you've said. I'm also looking at Lister and UCH but may go back to ARGC (only problem is we're not sure we can afford another cycle at ARGC!)

Really hope it works next time - could be 5th time lucky! 

Elena  x


----------



## three_stars

Hi again.  If money is an issue ( and it is for most of us doing IVF for very long) you may want to consider doing IVF abroad but with your own eggs.  I did that last year before going to donors simply because the age limit in France for IVF is 42.  The cost abroad for IVf would be 2000-3000 euros depending where.  Spain is generally a little more expensive for treatment, I believe, then some other countries.    As you need to figure in travel costs a lot of women in the UK are able to take advantage of cheap flights to SPain, Poland, Czech Rep for example. 
Also if you need to use donors in future then you would already be using a clinic you know.
Just a suggestion.
Bonnie


----------



## dani666

Hi all

Can anyone give me some advice on which is the best clinic abroad to use for ivf egg donation?

Dani x


----------



## helenmed

Hi Dani,
I don't really believe there is such thing as the best clinic. I think that we're all very personal and emotional here when we speak of favourite clinics. I think that if you got pregnant be it from Ceram, from Eugin, from the IM, or whichever other clinic...that is the best clinic for you. The perfect clinic for you!
Personally, I decided to go to the Embriogyn clinic in Tarragona mostly because of the low costs as compared to the big clinics in Barcelona, Madrid or Valencia, and because it's located in a lovely town on the coast of the Mediterranean. 
I did all the possible reading in the world about it, I sometimes wished people spoke more of it...sometimes I was seeing the name of the clinic written where it wasn't ..... ...  but in the end I just followed my instinct and decided to try it.
I visited them last week and am now waiting for them to draw the selection line for my donor. They're doing all the work in terms of donors! 
I am just waiting for news from them.....we'll see.....
So, that's my story. And that's been the best clinic for me so far.

Good luck!
Helen


----------



## jess p

I can see by your profile that you've found the best clinic!!

I think all of us on the International board - Greece/Serum thread would agree with you!!

How are you getting on - was it twins?

Jess xxx


----------



## jane70

Hi all
I'm a bit lost in all the international stuff. We're considering having icsi abroad purely for cost reasons. I notice that a lot of people go abroad for donor eggs. 
Could anyone recommend a clinic where I could use my own eggs and my dps frozen sperm which I hope we could courier there?
Thanks
Jx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Reprofit is good.  v. cheap with own eggs. the clinic is v. nice.  just been for ed.


----------



## jane70

Thanks inconcieveable!
Did you do their on line questionnaire initially or did you go for a consultation? 
I hope you get a positive outcome this time.
Does anyone know roughly how long I would need to be over there for treatment using my own eggs? 
Jx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Didn't go for a consultation. Arranged everything by email. Stepan is v. good - responding v. quickly. Usually the same day.  Much quicker than me in fact!  You probably need a week over there if you arrange to be monitored here in the first wk and keep Stepan up-to-date i.e scans, follicle growth and etc.  Good luck!


----------



## jane70

Thanks Inconcieveable
It's looking quite a good option for us as we can't affoard another 5K to do icsi here. Everything people have written about Reprofit sounds quite positive
Thanks
Jx


----------



## jop

Can anyone give me advice on clinics abroad. This sounds really stupid but we are thinking of going to athens but worried they wont be able to find a suitable donar egg as i am so pale with green eyes. Do they just use eggs from greek people? obviously im new to this. Would be grateful for some help.
jo


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Jane,

so sorry you recently got a BFN 

I am off to Reprofit myself next month for donor eggs, so far I have been very impressed by them, and have arranged everything by email.

The Jinemed clinic in Istanbul, Turkey is excellent - I have had three cycles there with my own eggs and would have stayed there for donor eggs but DE is illegal in Turkey. Their doctors come over to London every couple of months to do consults - I went to one of these in January and found it very useful as I was new to having treatment abroad.

If you decide to go over there for the full 17 nights' treatment they also do good value packages where you pay a package price including accommodation in a 3 star or 4 star hotel, so everything is organised for you and you then only have to book the flights yourself. Or if you want to start your treatment in the UK, they have an associate doctor at the Portland Hospital in London who is lovely and can start you off/monitor you before you fly to Turkey. I tried both and it worked out fine - you don't really save much money by starting in the UK as the scans are expensive - but you obviously don't have to book so much time off work.

Istanbul is a really vibrant, interesting city to have a holiday in - very relaxing with great restaurants and plenty to do - we went there 3 times this year and didn't get bored! 

Their website is: http://www.ivfturkey.com/Default.aspx?Lng=1 and the Jinemed threads on FF are on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=357.0

Good luck whatever you decide to do    and let us know how you get on! 

*Incy* - hi hon  good luck for testing!   

Steph xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Just wanted to add to this.  You can do cheap scan in the Birth Clinic 137 Harley st.  ONly £70, This way it works out both cheaper and less time consuming.  You need the basal scan and then scan on day 7 and then  you can go off to whichever clinic you choose.  

Hi Steph...  Hope you are all geared up for your Sept treatment.  I chickened out of testing again this morning.  Official test is on Friday.  I don't feel anything and am holding off disappointment for as long as I can.  This way I am still PUPO, eh?


----------



## Juicy

Jane sorry to barge in, just saw that Incon had posted here - wanted to wish you luck for testing Incon!! 

I don't blame you for not testing early, I am due to test next Monday and think I will hold out as long as I can

     for a BFP for you

Hi Steph !


----------



## lucky_mum

*Incy* - don't blame you for holding out - I am the same an have never tested early - I always want to hold onto the "I might be" feeling for as long as possible. I really hope you you get a BFP when you do test   

Hi *Juicy*  - you too hon! your 2ww seems to have been going on for years already!  hope the rest of it flies past, I am really  that it has worked for you this time my friend   

*Jane *- good luck with planning your tx   

Steph xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Good luck juicy...   

Will test tom methinks....  DH doesn't want to do any more treatment so I am trying to put off 'what's next' question, too..


----------



## jane70

Thanks Steph
Do you have any idea who works out cheaper, Jinemed or Reprofit? Having scans here would be preferable for us as I don't want to leave ds for long and also don't have much annual leave from work. It's interesting that Jinemed have associate docs at the Portland, that could be useful. 

Thanks Inconcieveable
£70 for a scan sounds pretty cheap. the Bridge clinic who I have been using charge £130 so thats well worth knowing. Good luck for testing day.......
Jx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Jane,

I think that Reprofit works out cheaper, having said that I only have the 2007 price list and I think they have put their prices up this year - have just emailed the doc there asking him how much is ICSI with own eggs for you, and will let you know his reply. 

S x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jop - my friend B123 has twins from DE/DS at Serum (though she sourced the DS from the Danish Cryobank herself), and they are fair skinned, blue eyed and absolutely gorgeous!

My clinic in Chania (Crete - The Mediterranean Gynaecology and Fertility Centre) also have pale skinned donors available, and they take down the details of what is important to you matching wise (blood group, skin tone, hair colour etc.) and then find you an appropriate donor.  

Hope this is helpful - good luck!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## jane70

Thanks Steph!
Thats really nice of you
Jx


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi Jane,

I have received a new price list from Dr Stepan Machac at Reprofit - I told him I was asking for a friend and he said you are very welcome to email him with any questions - his email address is [email protected]

Reprofit basic ICSI price is as follows (£ price at current exchange rate):

IVF - 1000 euros (£792) plus ICSI - 300 euros (£23 = 1300 euros (£1030)

plus

Drugs - 1300 - 1500 euros (£1030 - £118 not sure if there are any extra charges for drugs if you require very high dose/are a poor responder... have emailed him to ask and will let you know what he says.

Assisted Hatching, blastocyst culture etc have extra individual prices.

So probably around £2218 if you require high dose stimulation (I notice from your profile you have high FSH like myself)

If you would like the full list please PM me with your email address and I'll send it on to you 

For a comparison:

Jinemed ICSI price - £1500 (IVF including ICSI), no extra charge for Assisted Hatching or blastocyst culture.

Drugs £800 plus up to £500 extra if high dose required/you are a poor responder (this is the price given for if you are having the whole cycle over there/as a package with accommodation)

So probably around £2800 in total if you require high dose stimulation


If you want to start in London, I'm pretty sure the Jinemed only like to deal with the Portland doctor (Dr Ertan Saradogan) for UK scans - these cost up to £490 (£220 for the first and second scan, £50 for the third and any consecutive scan after that), plus an extra £200 for the Portland doctor's consultation fee. You can either get the Jinemed to send you your drugs over in advance (I didn't have this option the cycle I started in London as there wasn't time, but think it would be cheaper as the drugs are cheaper in Turkey) or the Portland doctor can write your prescription for stims to start you off and you get it filled yourself - I used a chemist called Ali's in Shadwell (on the Dockland's Light Railway) as I found them cheapest of those I checked at the time.

Whereas I think Reprofit are happy for you to go anywhere for a scan, so Inc's suggestion of the Birth Clinic at £70 a scan could work out a lot cheaper - you would have to check with Stepan whether he is happy to liaise with them though. Not sure about the drugs - think Stepan can send them to you or get another patient to bring them back for you? Not sure if he would write a prescription and send it to you to get it filled yourself and whether or not that would work out any cheaper - probably not as stim drugs soooo expensive over here.

I really hope this helps - let me know if you need any further info and I'll do my best to help. 

Steph xx


----------



## jane70

Hi Steph
Thanks soooooooo much for your all the info - you're so kind! 
I will pm my e mail address to you so you can forward the price list.
It seems as if Reprofit is cheaper. It would be good to use them and have scans at the cheaper place in Harley St. I spoke to my clinic today about all of this and the nurse there said they might be able to help me with the scans if we go ahead.
I bought my drugs from Ali in Shadwell too! I live in London. Will Reprofit let you buy the drugs here? mine cost about £950 which seems cheaper than them ( Iwas on 300 menopur which was then increased to 450 halfway through) 
Thanks once again Steph
Jx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Stepan doesn't care where you do the scans. I did mine at the Birth clinic, no probs...

Good luck girls... The portland dr sounds v. expensive.


----------



## Juicy

Steph, thanks for all that pricing info - really useful for me too as it goes (like you, I find it helps to have thoughts about the next step just in case....!)

Can't believe your ticker's down to three weeks!  And I saw info re your donor - how brilliant is that!!    

Jane - if eg you went to the Jinemed, could you bring you DS with you? though I suppose getting late to do it in school holidays...Steph's friend Lollipop had her son with her during a cycle out there and they found it a good place for a holiday


----------



## lucky_mum

*Jane* - you're very welcome  - I'm pretty sure Stepan lets patients buy their drugs in the UK if they want to, but would be worth checking with him - send him an email - he's really nice and there's no pressure at all - I started corresponding with him about DE before I went to the Jinemed and he was lovely, wishing me luck at the other clinic and told me he hoped I would never need his services - bless! 

I checked with him to ask if he charges extra on top of the 1300-1500 euros for drugs if the patient is a poor responder and he said yes, FSH is sold at a cost of 40 euros per 100 units out there.

Just a thought - I see you was on a fairly high dose last time - how many eggs do you usually get? Something you may want to consider is if you are a poor responder - Jinemed are very good with dealing with PRs (through a combination of very close monitoring/blood tests during stimming and use of Letrazole protocol) and three girls on the PR thread have been lucky on their first cycle at the Jinemed, one is now expecting triplets!  This was why I chose to go there myself, as I am a very poor responder and I thought they would give me the best chance of getting pregnant with my own eggs. Having said that, I didn't get any more eggs and it didnt work for me, I don't think this was due to their treatment though - it was always a long shot! 

As Juicy said, Istanbul is very child-friendly, an FF called Kazzie also went there recently with 2 young sons. I'm sure Brno would be fine too, but haven't been there yet!

One other word of warning - Brno has big exhibition halls and regularly hosts trade fairs/expos - if you do decide to go to Reprofit, it's worth going out there when there are no trade fairs on. I made this mistake - there are 2 trade fairs on while I am going, and the hotels filled up very quickly and are all charging double rates - luckily through FF I have found an apartment to stay in at a reasonable price. 

*Incy* - have you tested yet? Good luck!   

*Juicy* - hello hon  - glad the info was useful for you too   you won't need to go anywhere else though! 

Steph xx


----------



## Flower19

Hi girls

I tested this morning and it was negative, my oficial test is tomorrow but I am being realistic. This was my third IVF and I have one more go in me. So my question is:

Which one is the best clinic in the world? 

Please do add your input to this threat regardless of the cost and distance. I need to make the correct choice and maximise my chances next time round.

Many many thanks.
Flower x


----------



## roze

I'm obviously biased but for me it has to be ISIDA in Kiev.

They were the first clinic to treat me for poor uterine blood flow and to put me on a meds regime that I felt made the real difference to my getting and staying pregnant.  I now have a lovely DD and two more on the way. In my mind, this wasn't rocket science- my clinics in the UK and in Spain should have gone the extra mile.  In the Uk I never managed to get to the end of the 2ww. I had my transfer on Fridays and 7 days later I was bleeding. From what I had read this was a clear sign of a poor luteal phase due to inadequate hormone support so my embryos never had any chance of even implanting before I started to bleed.  IVI Barcelona was a lot better but still I felt that they were not personalising the treatment to take account of my own particular issues. I was so taken aback when we went for more tests that my DH's sperm was considered so immotile that only ICSI would have worked. And this couldn;t have been discovered at any other clinic?

At my first scan in Kiev, Dr Oleg Berestovy also said that my uterine blood flow was poor so I was put on Trental for a week before ET and a week thereafter. Why did it take 5 years and flying half way across the world to get that treatment and the result?  Everything that has happened since has borne out my theory. I conceived DD on my 5th donor cycle(8th in total) and my twins on my 7th donor cycle (10th in total) . I don't think the embryo quality  has suddenly improved that drastically so it must be due to the Trental.

I would definitely therefore give them a go. Their customer service was second to none IMO. I felt like you did before I went there and a casual observation of others on FF suggested that they might be the best one for me.

best of luck,


roze


----------



## Flower19

Hi girls

I tested this morning and it was negative, my oficial test is tomorrow but I am being realistic. This was my third IVF and I have one more go in me. So my question is:

Which one is the best clinic in the world?

Please do add your input to this threat regardless of the cost and distance. I need to make the correct choice and maximise my chances next time round.

Many many thanks.
Flower x


----------



## AlmaMay

I'm not being funny or sarcastic when I say this but the best clinic in the world is the one that gets you pg and it results in a live birth.  You can see from my signature that I've been through a fair few TXs like Roze (who by the way gives very good advice).  I've been treated by some of the best clinics in Europe, six all together in four different countries.  People swear by the ones that didn't get me pg because they have children from the TX they had there but I walked away with nothing but being several thousand pounds sterling lighter.  All of them were good in their own way.  The best of course is the clinic that got me pg that resulted in our son.  

The decision that you make will have to be your own.  It's a hard one.  I have visited every clinic that I had TX at before I had TX except for the last one which (ironically) got me pg.  That is the one thing I would suggest.  If you can, visit the clinic before committing.  It's not always possible but you will get a good idea if they are right for you.  

Good luck and I hope your journey to start a family is a short one.


----------



## ullis72

I have had treatment here in the UK and in Falun Sweden. UK was ok but not great. Felt like conveyor belt. Falun has both for my husband and I felt so relaxed and so engaged. I have had two ICSI and one FET with them. They have a very long long experience with blastocyst and freezing blastocyst, if you produce several eggs. The staff from reception to the doctors all treated us so well. Everybody were fully fluent in English. The down side, they are 2 hours or so away on the train from Stockholm. Where most flights from England goes to. Good luck


----------



## ceci.bee

hi
I think the 'best clinic in the world' has to be the one for your particular needs  to give you the best chance of pg with the specialist who sees the most of your diagnosis. THe more a doctor sees of a particular condition the better he or she gets at managing it. On this principle we have severe MF and are going to CRMI in NYC for tx, as their MF specialist Dr Schlegel has the best success rates in the world for retrieving sperm from the testes, and they have given us a 60% chance of a live birth, where our London clinic gave us a 10% chance. They have the second best stats in the US (which is a tough market) and have lots of doccs with different specialist interests.
Good luck on your journey
C


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hi, I have to agree with the other ladies, the best clinic is the one that meets your needs and gets you pregnant.

There are lots of good clinics have excellent reputations and I would start by contacting some that you see recommended on FF. Ask them lots of questions, if possible go for a visit and have a consultation. You'll then get a feel for if they are going to be right for you.

We made enquiries with about 12 clinics that we knew had good reputations, spoke personally to about 8 clinics, visited 4 and have been treated at 3. We asked the same type of questions with each one and judged them on their replies and then we discounted some. Also it was important to me to be treated as a person, not a number, we went with smaller clinics that offered a one to one nursing co-ordinator, who could offer a personal touch and that I could get to know during me treatment.

The doctor & clinic that gave me my BFP was Dr Penny at Serum in Greece, so for me they are the best in the world 

Good luck with your search and if you want any specific info please just message me

Beth
xXx


----------



## heatherrose74

Hi. The clinics listed here are amongst the best and most reputable in the world.http://www.treatmentabroad.com/find-a-treatment/?AndCategoryList=644&AndCategoryList=

There are plenty of patient testimonials to be read too.

Hope this helps.

Heather

/links


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi I am 44 and my partner 43 and we are really new to all this!  My blood tests are all normal (specialist delighted with my FSH levels) and all scans normal, semen tests ect. normal. We are looking to go abroad for treatment because we cant afford more then one shot at it currently and  it seems they use more of the eggs then in the UK. No ideas where to go though we are looking at Eugene and Woman's Health Dexeus. Any information that anyone has would be greatfully received.


----------



## Momito

Hi Lulu-Belle

Lucky you that everything is normal...what a great start!

My DH and I are attending a clinic in New York...the New Hope Fertility Center.  We are having what is known as mini-IVF which is a minimal stimulation IVF based on clomid (much cheaper than the usual drug regime, less invasive and less side effects on the body), aimed at the older gal with low ovarian reserve (may not be a problem for you).  The idea is that if you have a low reserve, taking a heavy dose of drugs won't improve the quantity or quality of eggs.  This clinic puts the emphasis on quality rather than quality (i.e. it only takes 1 good egg...and embryo to have a healthy baby).  The downside to this method is that it does take 2 to 3 cycles...but they offer a package which is surprisingly good value compared to UK clinics.  You can do your monitoring at a clinic closer to home so that you don't have to spend so much time out here if that is a problem.  Your DH also only needs to come once to give his sample.  If low ovarian reserve is not a problem for you, and your cycles and hormone levels are good, then you may be able to do egg extraction and transfer in the same cycle, saving you time and money.

I have had cycle 1 here and have 2 frosties (frozen embryos...bizarre I know!).  I thought that cycle 2 would entail another egg extraction but in fact we are going straight for transfer with 1 of the frosties so am being prepped.  In the end I decided to do all my monitoring here for various reasons, but one of them is that I feel safe in the hands of this clinic.  I had been to 4 clinics before this one and here am treated as normal and healthy...other clinics kept telling me that ED was my only option, so am very grateful to have found the New Hope.  The clinic is very open with information and prices and you can do your 1st consultation by phone.  If of interest, take a look at their website (under the name of the clinic above) and give them a ring and ask for Jessica.  She is very knowledgable about the procedures and very helpful on how the prices work.

Good luck to you and your DH Lulu-Belle...am sure that other ff girls will also be passing on their experiences and recommendations to you!

Momito
xxx


----------



## Lyzbeth

Hiya, I'd happily recommend Serum, Athens. The clinic is modern and the staff are helpful and speak great English, take a look at this thread for more info:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211007.msg3628347#msg3628347

You'll get a warm welcome and the ladies on there will be happy to answer any specific questions you may have.

Beth
xXx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Momito, Beth, 

Thanks so much for both your suggestions ! I have already been in contact with Peny at Serum and it is one of the main contenders in our considerations right now so it is good to have that reinforced. Very interested in the NY option too and will look into that. My family lives in Albany (which is where i was born and bred!) so it could be good option
Thanks again - more avenues to explore!


----------



## Momito

Best of luck to you!!!


----------

